# Caen to Granada - not a holiday - stopping advice needed!



## monkeyboypaul (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi all, 

I'm taking the Hymer down to Granada in Spain from Sunday where it will remain all Winter, and possibly for good.

Can anyone recommend some places to stop overnight and perhaps tips on the route? The ferry arrives in Caen at 3pm on Sunday 23rd.

I'm new to the MH in Europe scene and looking to do the journey as quickly as possible! Driving from 9am to 6pm (ish), with local places to eat in the evenings preferred. 

My options seem to be via Bayonne or Barcelona, so crossing the Spanish border on the East or West.

Please consider our old Hymer Camp is not a turbo diesel and can be pretty slow going!

Thanks in advance,
Paul


----------



## monkeyboypaul (Dec 29, 2007)

...and i've just realised this message appears within the Photography section, which is a mistake! Sorry.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

No problem, moved to Continental Touring now. :wink:


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

If you are looking for a quick run then I would take the Bayonne route.
Waz


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Caen to Granada*

Thats just what we are doing at the moment! but aiming for Portugal.
Caen N158, Angouleme Argentan Alencon D338Le Mans, D347 Le Fleche Bauge Vivy Saumur Poitiers N10. an excellent road, Angouleme, Cavignac, Pass Bordeaux, Bayonne- where we are now. Next stop pass Biarritz, Vittoria Gastez, Burgos, Salamanca, then your nearly there!!

WE usually travel at between 45 and 60mph assisted by Tom Tom and chatnav, thats Ann!
Overnights were on Aires. but Spain will be on Campsites.
Hope this helps

Will pm you with the lat and longs for the overnights if you like
but our email will be spasmodic in the next few days

Safe trip
Mike And Ann


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi were coming back spain to France eurotunnel, where did you stay overnight on route, via Bayonne what campsites in Spain,.

Luckily enough we are going down via Santander to Algerciras, we are aiming for our first stop in Salamanca.

Thanks Pat


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Spanish Overnite stops along the A62 and the N630*

Almost a disaster really but in true Brit spirit we won through! 
From Bayonne we came down the mway past Vittoria Gasteiz and we were going to have short day and stop at Camping Rioja @ Haro but we had made good time it would have meant a detour off the mway so we pressed on down to Camping Cubillas @ Cubillas De santa marte at Km 116 on the A62. However when we got there it seemed grotty, then when they said 17E for the night plus electric we just walked out! However, it was by now about 4.30 and we decided to press on down to Camping Regio at Santa Maria Tormes , just east of Salamanca. 
A long day, we hadnt started early but the welcome was wonderful AND there was an interesting choice of dinner in the Hotel to be had for 8Euro, (bottle of good wine was +6E). The next and last night was at Camping Merida just east of Merida. Bit basic, but 13E, didnt need elec for 1 night. Showers are clean, hot and free.

So here we are now after a longish day, down on the Algarve. Would we do it again, of course, but I would allow more time and start early each day, them Spainish plains are blooming enormous.

Do have the lat and Longs for each stop but must go now as Ann literally wants me to open the Champagne!

MIke & Ann


----------



## monkeyboypaul (Dec 29, 2007)

*made it! but not without an accident...*

Hi all,

Thanks for your advice. After catching the 7:30am ferry last Sunday we continued on until a service station halfway between Le Mans and Tour. Day 2 we travelled onto Bayonne but then a young frenchman reversed into the front right headlights at 25mph+, this was on a petrol forecourt! So we limped onto somewhere near Vitoria Gasteiz... as someone recommend our current location wasn't very secure to stop over... day 3 our indicators failed as a result of the impact, but we got South of Madrid, then day 4 we arrived near Alhama de Granada at about 3pm... where the camper remains...

very good run, but unfortunately quite a bit of damage... Hopefully someone in Spain can find the right parts for a 89/90 fiat ducato??? The French insurance co. will have a big bill coming their way!


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Was up near there yesterday (Alhama) for a run out, Was up in the snow line bit further on . Plenty of scrap yards in Malaga ,


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Unless you have a good reason to stay in Alhama drop down to Torre del Mar you will find it a lot warmer.Wild camping at the moment in car park by the light house or adjacent camping Site and 2 big scrap yards in Almayate just a couple of miles away.
If your in an older vehicle watch the descent down from Ventas Zafarrya steep and twisty.
Slow drive to Torre less than 2 hours.

Colin Frier


----------

